# I am an expecting daddy



## Vizsladad (Nov 21, 2013)

Well let's start by saying we have been V free for 2 years. We lost our boy to cancer. I had been missing a V so bad that I wanted to help out by doing a rescue. 

My wife comes home a few days ago and tells me she just met a breeder in the area that has a litter due in a few weeks, but says nothing more. Last night at dinner she sets a picture of the mother in front of me and says," I just put a deposit on a puppy for you". I almost fell off my chair. 

So now I am waiting with baited breath to hear about the litter and go see them. We should be able to bring our new pup home the end of Sept. I can't wait and am giddy with joy.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Yay! I'm so happy for you. Good job on picking that wife!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow what a mega wife you have!!! Very happy for you and I shall be looking out for the puppy pictures.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Wife of the year award goes to your wife!!!

Do you think your wife could talk to my husband and give him some pointers?


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

CONGRATS!!

And KB87 - interesting choice of words... 



KB87 said:


> give him some pointers?


----------



## Vizsladad (Nov 21, 2013)

einspänner said:


> Yay! I'm so happy for you. Good job on picking that wife!


Thanks for the good words, but she picked me. She has a history of picking good things  ;D


----------



## Vizsladad (Nov 21, 2013)

KB87 said:


> Wife of the year award goes to your wife!!!
> 
> Do you think your wife could talk to my husband and give him some pointers?


 She has had that award for many years, and she is full of good advise, I just have to learn to hear it


----------



## Vizsladad (Nov 21, 2013)

hotmischief said:


> I shall be looking out for the puppy pictures.


Pic wil be posted as soon as we see them and more when we pick of new V


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

dextersmom said:


> CONGRATS!!
> 
> And KB87 - interesting choice of words...
> 
> ...


Hahahahahahahahaha! Of course I read that and burst into laughter with hubby nearby. So I had to explain myself. Awkward!!! Hahaha


----------



## kirky2 (Jul 6, 2014)

Congratulations! You'll have to post some pictures as soon as you see them. That first visit is so exciting


----------



## Duke14 (Jul 20, 2014)

So excited for you!! ;D We are expecting our first V in September too! He was born July 10th and I cannot wait to meet him!! I am over the moon excited. I may be even more excited than our kids are! *May* lol I am totally more excited! ;D


----------



## Vizsladad (Nov 21, 2013)

I am sitting here now bouncing off the walls, We heard from the breeder this am that we have puppies on the ground, A big litter of 5 girls and 5 boys. 

We are going to see them in a week or two, that way the breeder and the mom get some time to rest up. I will post the pictures as soon as I get them. 

We are the 3rd pick so I think I am getting a little girl. just can't wait ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Vizsladad (Nov 21, 2013)

Just came in today, Here is mom and her litter. only 9 of the 10 are visible and we get to see them next weekend for the first time.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The next 8 weeks are going to drag by so slow, while your waiting to bring your pup home.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Congratulations! The next part is playing the name game.


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Huge congrats. Pick of the litter for the wife and the puppies look great. 2 years and 8 weeks is a long time time wait.


----------



## Vizsladad (Nov 21, 2013)

OK now here I am 8 weeks to pick up and I got to see the kids for the first time today. Born on Sunday night, Monday morning, they are just a week old and fit in the palm of your hand. I was handed one of the little girls and she started sucking on my little finger. I just can't wait for the next visit. 

I attached a few pics and I am sorry for the poor quality but the camera in my phone was giving me a fit. more to follow after our next visit. thank for all the good wishes.


----------



## Vizsladad (Nov 21, 2013)

Well hi all, here I am waiting with baited breath, I am now down to the last week before our new girl arrives home.

My wife had picked a pup for me and now we are in the final days of waiting. Our daughter is in MI with her Afghan at a show cluster, before she leaves for home she is meeting with our breeder and picking up the new girl. 

I drive down on Friday night to make the final trip home to Maine, can anyone say YYYYAAAHHHOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!

pictures and meeting to follow


----------



## Vizsladad (Nov 21, 2013)

Sorry I do not have pic to post but I am now the happy dad of Casey. She is 14weeks today. A total joy and holly terror. I will get a pic up as soon as I can. Thanks all for the great info and now it is on to the zoomies and shark attacks.


----------

